# Lightroom Catalog Backup And Restore Plugin



## areohbee (Apr 11, 2010)

There's no "restore" in it yet - just makes a copy of your catalog on demand, while your working.

Download 'Lightroom Catalog Backup And Restore'.

PS - May be robustened in the future, please standby...


----------



## Mark Sirota (Apr 11, 2010)

How about a little discussion of what it does and how it works? I'm not just going to install something without a little more to go on...

How does it differ from existing LR backup plugins, like Matt's Config Backup Plugin?


----------



## areohbee (Apr 11, 2010)

Just locks your catalog and makes a backup copy of it, from within Lightroom.
Accessed via 'File Menu -&gt; RC Catalog Backup'.
The guts are accomplished literally in 2 lines of code:
1 - lock catalog
2 - copy file.
Destination is same as working catalog and filename is same too but with date-time suffix.
Source code included.
More documentation provided in zip download file and source code comments.

PS - I wasn't aware of Matt's Config Backup Plugin when I wrote it (or any other backup plugins). After very brief inspection of the aforementioned, I think its a more primitive version of the same thing - only backs up your catalog - not your presets & settings.


----------

